# What type of goats??



## Goatgirl101 (Feb 6, 2021)

What type of goats do you have and why??!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 6, 2021)

nubian/toggenberg,nubian sansan goats for milk and boer goats for meat.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 6, 2021)

Fainting goat Doe, Pigmy cross Doeling and a Nigerian Dwarf wether. My goats are strictly pets. I love the silly little beasts. ❤️🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Goatgirl101 (Feb 6, 2021)

Awe! Fainting goats are adorable! Are they about the same size as Nigerian Dwarfs?


chickens really said:


> Fainting goat Doe, Pigmy cross Doeling and a Nigerian Dwarf wether. My goats are strictly pets. I love the silly little beasts. ❤️🐐🐐🐐


----------



## chickens really (Feb 6, 2021)

Goatgirl101 said:


> Awe! Fainting goats are adorable! Are they about the same size as Nigerian Dwarfs?


Fancy is a little bit bigger than an ND but not that much. She is an absolute sweetheart and adores me. I am just charging my phone. I will post pictures if you like? Or you can go read my journal and see my pictures there also. 👍🏼❤️🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Goatgirl101 (Feb 6, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Fancy is a little bit bigger than an ND but not that much. She is an absolute sweetheart and adores me. I am just charging my phone. I will post pictures if you like? Or you can go read my journal and see my pictures there also. 👍🏼❤️🐐🐐🐐


Awe! Fancy is an adorable name! Yes, i would love a pic!


----------



## chickens really (Feb 6, 2021)

Goatgirl101 said:


> Awe! Fancy is an adorable name! Yes, i would love a pic!


Fancy is alone in the picture. Levi and Pearl are together in the picture.


----------



## Goatgirl101 (Feb 7, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Fancy is alone in the picture. Levi and Pearl are together in the picture. View attachment 81337View attachment 81338


They are absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 16, 2021)

I had goats for household milk...

So bought what I could find ....

Nubian, Sannan, and a mini-Sannan.

Got to say, the free Saanan was the best.  Stayed in milk for years,  great productivity,  and easy to handle teats.


----------



## Bird_Lover_17 (Feb 20, 2021)

I have Nigerian Dwarfs for milk and fun.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 20, 2021)

Goatgirl101 said:


> What type of goats do you have and why??!!


Me and my dad breed Boer and Nigerian we have Boer goats for the meat and we have our Nigerian dwarfs for their milk .


----------



## Tiffydawn777 (Feb 22, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Fancy is alone in the picture. Levi and Pearl are together in the picture. View attachment 81337View attachment 81338


What Beautiful Babies!!! I have a Pearl also that looks very similar to yours, assuming Pearl is the white one?


----------



## Tiffydawn777 (Feb 22, 2021)

I thought I had Pygmies but from what I have read they cannot have blue eyes so they may be something else? Either way, I absolutely love them They are Pepper and Pearl....


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 22, 2021)

With my experience with goats I can tell you this much about Nigerians with blue eyes!!
*Blue eyes* are a disqualifying characteristic in *pygmy goats*. If they *have blue eyes*, they are probably *have* Nigerian Dwarf genes somewhere in their background.


----------



## Tiffydawn777 (Feb 22, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> With my experience with goats I can tell you this much about Nigerians with blue eyes!!
> *Blue eyes* are a disqualifying characteristic in *pygmy goats*. If they *have blue eyes*, they are probably *have* Nigerian Dwarf genes somewhere in their background.


That would make sense, they look an awful lot like Nigerian Dwarfs....


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 22, 2021)

Y


Tiffydawn777 said:


> That would make sense, they look an awful lot like Nigerian Dwarfs....


eah here I’ll post a couple of my milk Nigerians and you can compare to them ok :3 

doe


Buck


----------



## Tiffydawn777 (Feb 22, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> Y
> 
> eah here I’ll post a couple of my milk Nigerians and you can compare to them ok :3 View attachment 81958doe
> View attachment 81959Buck


Oh. My. Goodness....how many babies are in there??? Is she even pregnant??? She looks very pretty and looks happy!!! And he is such a beautiful boy!!!  They do look similar to mine...Your buck looks a lot like my doe....here is their baby😁


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 22, 2021)

Tiffydawn777 said:


> Oh. My. Goodness....how many babies are in there??? Is she even pregnant??? She looks very pretty and looks happy!!! And he is such a beautiful boy!!!  They do look similar to mine...Your buck looks a lot like my doe....here is their baby😁


Yeah haha she is pregnant I am pretty sure she’s going to have 4 babies and your baby is so pretty !


----------



## Tiffydawn777 (Feb 22, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> Yeah haha she is pregnant I am pretty sure she’s going to have 4 babies and your baby is so pretty !


At least 4!!! I have seen many pregnant goat pics and videos over the last couple months and yours is definitely the biggest😮 and thank you! She was born January 13, just a single baby....


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 22, 2021)

Tiffydawn777 said:


> At least 4!!! I have seen many pregnant goat pics and videos over the last couple months and yours is definitely the biggest😮 and thank you! She was born January 13, just a single baby....


She’s AWSOME yeah we just started Nigerian dwarfs we’ve always raised cows , horses, and meat goats but we got Nigerians for some milk so we’re not always drinking cow milk haha trying something new with milk options.


----------



## chickens really (Feb 23, 2021)

Tiffydawn777 said:


> What Beautiful Babies!!! I have a Pearl also that looks very similar to yours, assuming Pearl is the white one?


Pearl is the white Doeling. I call her baby Doat..😊😋🐐


----------



## chickens really (Feb 23, 2021)

Tiffydawn777 said:


> I thought I had Pygmies but from what I have read they cannot have blue eyes so they may be something else? Either way, I absolutely love them They are Pepper and Pearl....


Very cute goats. I really like your name choice for Pearl. 😋❤️🐐


----------



## Tiffydawn777 (Feb 23, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Very cute goats. I really like your name choice for Pearl. 😋❤️🐐


Yours, too!!


----------



## Tiffydawn777 (Feb 23, 2021)

Tiffydawn777 said:


> Yours, too!!


And thank you!!!


----------



## Dreamers (Feb 24, 2021)

Goatgirl101 said:


> What type of goats do you have and why??!!


I just adopted/purchased my first doeling.  She is a mini nubian and will be picking up 2 (if my hubby wins) 3 (if I win) herd sisters for her.   They will be full nubian.


----------



## Dreamers (Feb 24, 2021)

Dreamers said:


> I just adopted/purchased my first doeling.  She is a mini nubian and will be picking up 2 (if my hubby wins) 3 (if I win) herd sisters for her.   They will be full nubian.


----------



## Goat Shaman (Feb 27, 2021)

I have a Nigerian dwarf buck, 3 Nigerian dwarf does, 1 pygmy doe, 1 pygmy/dwarf cross doe, 1 Nubian doe, 1 Nubian/Boer mix doe.  Mostly pets and milk.


----------



## EveLa (Feb 27, 2021)

Goatgirl101 said:


> What type of goats do you have and why??!!


A Myotonic Doe and an Ornery Nigerian Billy ! And their new kid on the block, Babygirl !


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 28, 2021)

Wish me luck haha all my little bucks are getting castrated tomorrow becuase me and my dad are gonna sell some of the doelings that we don’t like to much for ffa and then the soon to be weathers (castrated male)


----------



## Show Sebright (Mar 18, 2021)

I don’t have goats but if I did I would want an Angora goat. But I love Boer goats too.


----------



## Dreamers (Mar 20, 2021)

Update....
I ended up with 4 herd sisters for chloe.  2 nubian.. 1 the farmer says is nubian but I think is an alpine and nubian cross, and one saanen lamancha cross.


----------



## GoateeMcfee (Mar 30, 2021)

Goatgirl101 said:


> What type of goats do you have and why??!!



Nigerian Dwarfs for brush control. Tons of blackberries, thistle, and stinging nettles where I live. But I also wanted a manageable size of goat, and I don't need bigger ones that will produce more milk as they are wethers.


Hoping to get into either dairy goats or sheep though ! Any suggestions?


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 30, 2021)

GoateeMcfee said:


> Nigerian Dwarfs for brush control. Tons of blackberries, thistle, and stinging nettles where I live. But I also wanted a manageable size of goat, and I don't need bigger ones that will produce more milk as they are wethers.
> 
> 
> Hoping to get into either dairy goats or sheep though ! Any suggestions?


Sannan are the best milkers in regards to volume produced per day, AND length of lactation.  Much more likely to breed once ever 4 years... or whatever. 

Also, the lower fat milk is more like the milk from the store...  so my kids loved it

Also, you can still make cheese out of it.


----------



## GoateeMcfee (Mar 30, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Sannan are the best milkers in regards to volume produced per day, AND length of lactation.  Much more likely to breed once ever 4 years... or whatever.
> 
> Also, the lower fat milk is more like the milk from the store...  so my kids loved it
> 
> Also, you can still make cheese out of it.



Thank you! I will look into these!


----------



## BarnOwl (Mar 31, 2021)

We don't have goats yet, but have built the fence and plan to get them in the next month or two. We picked Nigerian Dwarf goats because we wanted a small goat for milk, brush control (and just a friendly pet for our children) that was easy to transport, handle, and house (we have only 5 acres and no trailer yet). I like the idea of the high butterfat of the milk.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 31, 2021)

I have a hatchback...  and a couple of fullsize goats fit perfectly in the back.

Yep...  had to haul them in the car multiple times over the years...  just duct tape a trashbag to the car floor, cover the trashbag with absorbent bedding.

My baby sis transports full sized goats in her minivan.  She puts them INSIDE a trashbag, with their head out of the bag...    

Anyway, a full size goat usually has bigger, WAY easier to milk teats, can't tell you how nice and important the teat size is.

I had one mini Saanan (so Saanan x Nigerian dwarf) and her teats were too small to easily milk, and she could flat foot jump over a 5 foot tall fence.  I could NOT keep her contained!!!


----------



## BarnOwl (Mar 31, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> My baby sis transports full sized goats in her minivan.  She puts them INSIDE a trashbag, with their head out of the bag...


Haha! That is a hilarious image, but I bet it works. I had someone tell me I could fit adult Alpines into the back of my small SUV (Subaru Forester), but they were also trying pretty hard to sell me some goats...so I was slightly skeptical. Maybe it is more possible than I was thinking. Overall, I love the Forester but I'm not too impressed with the cargo space. Has enough room for one of my 80lb German Shepherds, but it'd be a tight fit for two. 

Yeah, I've read that some Nigerian lines are more geared towards pets than milking. The fence jumping would be a pain in the butt. And a deal breaker if we couldn't come up with a reasonable solution. I am crossing all my fingers and toes. :-/


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 31, 2021)

I have a Toyota highlander.

I transported 2 full sized goats and one kid in there for an 8 hour stretch with zero issues.

I used the same car for multiple shorter trips... one or 2 full sized does each time for breeding.

You need 2 people though:

Goat on leash.

You stand outside of car, at open hatchback with the goat.

Helping person in back seat of car,

hand the helper the end of the leash, through the open hatchback.

Helper, still sitting in back seat, keeps leash taught and pulls gently.

You heave goat into back.

Helper asks goat to not climb over seat.

You close hatchback.

You drive

Helper keeps talking to goat, convincing the goat to stay in the far back.

See?  Easy!  I am pretty sure the Highlander is the same size as the Forester.


----------



## Palomino (Mar 31, 2021)

There are lots of good Nigerian lines out there, so I'm sure you'll find some good ones! I had plenty of different Nigerian lines and none of them ever jumped fences. Some of my larger breed goats did, but I have heard of Nigerians doing it too. There has to be a goat like that in every breed!!😅
I think Nigerians are a great choice for all the things that you're looking for. There are some really great milking lines in your area, (if you'd like more info, feel free to PM me), but when it comes to size and handling, I would take a Nigerian over a full size goat. Yes, you do have to bend more with the Nigerians, but that can be helped by using a milking stand for chores like hoof trimming, and especially with children, a Nigerian is much less likely to drag them around than a larger breed. if they're working with them. They also tend to be easier on fences and require less feed and room to shelter.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 1, 2021)

I milk my Saanens and Saanen x Nubians.  Great tasting milk and a lot of it!!     They tend to be basically well behaved.  I find once in milking mode,  jumping over things is less enjoyed...protect the udder.  They are quieter vocally.  Size alone could be an issue for a small child.    That said, not a choice for everyone.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 1, 2021)

My Saanan was so quiet it was actually tricky figuring out when she was in heat.

The mostly nubian however...



The entire neighborhood was aware when she was in heat.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Apr 7, 2021)

I have a Nigerian Dwarf and an American Pygmy.

Nobody else wanted them, and they were free, so we now have the worst great goats ever.


----------



## Kimerzde (Apr 7, 2021)

Aw they look so fuzzy. I love winter coats.


----------



## goatyyymama164 (Apr 10, 2021)

I have nigerian and fainting goats. The fainting goat are so funny!! Just the other day when our boy got banned he fainted!!


----------



## Celeste (Apr 13, 2021)

Mini Nubians for milking, breeding and they're my children now <3


----------



## kamdenb436 (Apr 13, 2021)

We have a Nigerian Dwarf Buckling, and a Nigerian Dwarf/Pygmy/Nubian Doeling! 

Nigerian Dwarfs are so small, and easy to care for. They make it an easy and low-stress handling for vaccinations, hoof trimming, and things like that. 
They produce lots of milk for their little size, which is perfect as we will milk the doe. 

We love our 2 little goats so much already! 
Highly recommend Nigerian Dwarfs for new goat owners!!


----------



## kamdenb436 (Apr 13, 2021)

goatyyymama164 said:


> I have nigerian and fainting goats. The fainting goat are so funny!! Just the other day when our boy got banned he fainted!!


Fainting goats look like so much fun!! 
Poor buddy!!


----------



## kamdenb436 (Apr 13, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Fancy is alone in the picture. Levi and Pearl are together in the picture. View attachment 81337View attachment 81338


They are beautiful!!


----------

